# 9.99 you say? Fuck off



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Seriously, all this episode has achieved is to make me genuinely consider cancelling my subscription.

There's plugging, advertising and marketing and then there's this shameful, cringe-worthy, embarrassing, show destroying bullshit.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

I love your thread title :lol

They have seriously been plugging the **** out of the network this episode (understandably).


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

So it turns out HHH only said it so much in his promo so commentary would have an excuse to say it every 5 minutes.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

It is just triple making fun of the iwc again to feed his ego. Any time things go to shit he comes on raw and does it


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I hope someone posts a tally of how many times "9.99" and "WWE network" were said tonight. This episode has to have the record.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

That's true good thing I'm not watching it


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Triple H constantly repeating it was funny to me :lol They know what gets on people's nerves and they run with it. One of the few companies who can do that and the fans come back, I swear lol


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> That's true good thing I'm not watching it


Good thing you're not. You'd have to pay me to watch this shit again.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

It is pathetic. I already planned to cancel long ago anyway.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

People on this board are ridiculous. How on earth do people not realize that he was trolling?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Know how many people UNSUBSCRIBED to the WWE Network during Raw....

At least 999


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Triple H constantly repeating it was funny to me :lol They know what gets on people's nerves and they run with it. One of the few companies who can do that and the fans come back, I swear lol


does he not realize that turns people off? I wasn't gonna buy it anyway (at least until they put more worthwhile stuff on there) but I'm def not now out of spite just because the shilling is over the top.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

I received an "urgent message" from WWE informing me that my credit card information wasn't working (got a new card) and that my Network account was suspended. 

I probably wasn't going to cancel my subscription, but I am really tired of this constant plugging nonsense.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They don't seem to understand that anybody that doesn't have the Network DOESN'T WANT IT, and that in order for them to increase subs, they have to PUT ON A PRODUCT PEOPLE WANT TO SEE.

No, let's just say it a thousand times.

"you will buy the WWE Network for just $9.99 per month", "you will buy the WWE Network for just $9.99 per month", "you will buy the WWE Network for just $9.99 per month"


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

What? What? What? said:


> I love your thread title :lol
> 
> They have seriously been plugging the **** out of the network this episode (understandably).





The_It_Factor said:


> People on this board are ridiculous. How on earth do people not realize that he was trolling?


Obviously he is trolling. His recent history of trolling has happened when he talks about wwe epic failures Royal rumble- check, battleground-check, wwe network check


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

had it since day 1. canceled at 6 months but honsestly i'll pry re up again soon.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

PowerandGlory said:


> Obviously he is trolling. His recent history of trolling has happened when he talks about wwe epic failures Royal rumble- check, battleground-check, wwe network check


How is making many network plugs trolling? It's slightly annoying but it's not far off what Cole does most weeks.

Also why would they troll the audience by constantly mentioning the network price when they need to sell new subs and make sure the old ones renew?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

ruderick said:


> How is making many network plugs trolling? It's slightly annoying but it's not far off what Cole does most weeks.
> 
> Also why would they troll the audience by constantly mentioning the network price when they need to sell new subs and make sure the old ones renew?


Dude, do you people not understand that he trolls the Internet on a consistent basis?

It's not like he doesn't have access/doesn't know what people are saying. He did the same thing with DB in referencing comments that the iwc was making.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They don't seem to understand that anybody that doesn't have the Network DOESN'T WANT IT, and that in order for them to increase subs, they have to PUT ON A PRODUCT PEOPLE WANT TO SEE.
> 
> No, let's just say it a thousand times.
> 
> "you will buy the WWE Network for just $9.99 per month", "you will buy the WWE Network for just $9.99 per month", "you will buy the WWE Network for just $9.99 per month"


I bet that watch cost you $9.99. :troll


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They don't seem to understand that anybody that doesn't have the Network DOESN'T WANT IT, and that in order for them to increase subs, they have to PUT ON A PRODUCT PEOPLE WANT TO SEE.
> 
> No, let's just say it a thousand times.
> 
> "you will buy the WWE Network for just $9.99 per month", "you will buy the WWE Network for just $9.99 per month", "you will buy the WWE Network for just $9.99 per month"


:clap

I actually agree with you. I can only commit myself to RAW and Smackdown but the product could be better. I don't have the network and have no interest in buying it. It's sad and funny how RAW has turned into QVC with the shilling. If the network were as popular as the WWE would like us to believe, word of mouth would be strong after six months and not endless pimping. Netflix never needed to beat me over the head to make me a customer.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

It's called getting heat by mocking the IWC. Duh people.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

It's infuriatingly annoying. Can't imagine how annoying it is for non US residents.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> Dude, do you people not understand that he trolls the Internet on a consistent basis?
> 
> It's not like he doesn't have access/doesn't know what people are saying. He did the same thing with DB in referencing comments that the iwc was making.


How does plugging the network troll anyone, Internet or otherwise?

His promo after Battleground was trolling, yeah. His promos on Bryan who he was in a storyline with as a heel authority figure would have been as well.

This was just plugging the network. FFS, he had the crowd chanting the price as well.

Be prepared for more of this with the subscriptions being renewed and without the lure of mania to sell this round for now until Night of Champions.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Listen to the way he said it... And the fact that he said it 5 times. I knew he was trolling the very first time he said it.


All people do online is complain about them plugging the network. He knows this. Therefore, he plugs the network. Hence, trolling.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

didn't watch lol


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> It's infuriatingly annoying. Can't imagine how annoying it is for non US residents.


As a Canadian and a viewer for 20 years, WWE has spread its legs like some cheap whore over this Network so badly that it's turned me off from ever subscribing to it. I wouldn't subscribe to it now if it were free.

Personally, I think WWE has gotten enough of my money over the past 20 years. Considering what they put on during a three hour RAW on any given week, I'm not giving them dick.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Now they've got The Rock plugging the network. :lol Only $9.99!


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

@WWE paying $9.99 a month to watch your John Cena crap network isn't a deal, it's robbery and torture


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

give me something good at SummerSlam and fuck yeah I'll renew. Have Cena walk out clean or Lesnar walk out clean and no. Something unexpected and wanted has to happen.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

They even wrote 9.99 on a piece of paper and held it up :lmao The troll job is serious. Anyone taking the plugging seriously is getting worked. WWE give a fuck levels are way too low for a company that _needs_ subscribers :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They've inspired by new user title.

At this point, they're straight up fucking with us. They even got a piece of paper they're holding up. Jeezy fucking Petes. :cheryl


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I cancelled the Network, but if you are trying to market something for people to buy, that was the ABSOLUTE wrong way to do it. That was so lame, it's not even funny. 

And people that say he's trolling, I get that, but it still makes the network look bad. It's a business disaster and this is how they plan to rectify it? No wonder this Network is a gigantic flop.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Only way WWE is getting money from me for the Network is if they have a nude mud wrestling match between Lana, Paige and Sasha Banks...


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The problem with the Network, they don't have any awesome NEW and MODERN programming to draw people in. They are banking on nostalgia alone and that doesn't have longevity Sometimes I get nostalgic with things, spend a couple hours going down memory lane before stopping and not doing it again for a long while.

There aren't enough hardcore fans out there to cover the subscriptions they need. They need more programming to entice buyers.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

There was an XFL promo they aired at mid-season that actually stated "In a desperate attempt to grab ratings, we're taking you inside the cheerleaders locker room."

The 9.99-troll over-shilling is classic WWE.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Only way WWE is getting money from me for the Network is if they have a nude mud wrestling match between Lana, Paige and Sasha Banks...


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

I love watching them beg while they put on shitty shows.



Kyle_C_Haight said:


> There was an XFL promo they aired at mid-season that actually stated "In a desperate attempt to grab ratings, we're taking you inside the cheerleaders locker room."
> 
> The 9.99-troll over-shilling is classic WWE.


Well its concerning to see that they are more concerned with trolling than actually earning and keeping network subs

Screaming 9.99 in your viewers ears and shoving it down their throats is not gonna work for the most of us.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

They should keep the network mentions out of the storylines. Only use it in a promo or an ad, but not in the storylines even though it was funny.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

it was funny in the beginning of the show now its just sad


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> The problem with the Network, they don't have any awesome NEW and MODERN programming to draw people in. They are banking on nostalgia alone and that doesn't have longevity Sometimes I get nostalgic with things, spend a couple hours going down memory lane before stopping and not doing it again for a long while.
> 
> There aren't enough hardcore fans out there to cover the subscriptions they need. They need more programming to entice buyers.


I completely agree with you. I've had the network since day 1, watched some old WWF,WCW and ECW PPV's, but the novelty has pretty much worn off. The current product isn't enough to make me want to pay $9.99 a month. Yeah, it's not that expensive, but that's money that could be used for something I actually need. The original programming, to me, isn't worth the price, either.


----------



## fanofwwepaige (Apr 9, 2014)

if the network had something like "in the day of a life" show with the superstars, i would pay for that.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol @ cancelling because they're promoting it.

I do find their begging to be hilarious though.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I expect the number of subscribers to drop to 400,000 or less domestic by the end of the year.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait.. Are people actually cancelling people they're telling you to? 

Currently in a glass case of emotion


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Just saw the whole thing. Damn, most of you are _so_ sensitive. That was funny.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Trolling is one thing, but this is just making themselves look like clowns they clearly don't get it. How they've not hired a marketing expert to show them how to properly plug the Network and actually have it be a big success, I don't know. They've literally done everything wrong that they could have done wrong. Tonight was the worst and they made themselves look bush league. It's like they saw people react to the subscriber number and decided to mock them and usually the mocking has an actual point, but there's zero point to this.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

All these plugs make me wanna sign up for another credit card and sign up for the WWE network a second time. He'll I might even do it a third time.




Lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Watch them do it next week even more


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Never thought I'd see Triple H personally partake in this kind of debasement. Thought he knew he was better than plugging the fucking Network. When people were saying WWE was desperate by plugging their CM Punk documentary playing on the Network I disagreed. Now I don't. This is some 9-dimensional chess level desperate.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just buy the Network for


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I cancelled mine after just one month. Never went there so no point in giving another 50 bucks.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

WWE goal: piss whiny internet marks off

Goal completed. Achievement unlocked

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Monday night raw. More like monday night shilling!!!


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Only way WWE is getting money from me for the Network is if they have a nude mud wrestling match between Lana, Paige and Sasha Banks...


Oh lawd, I'd subscribe in a heartbeat. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

WrayBryatt said:


> WWE goal: piss whiny internet marks off
> 
> Goal completed. Achievement unlocked
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Seriously. It's hilarious. They know exactly what they're doing and it's hilarious.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

WrayBryatt said:


> WWE goal: piss whiny internet marks off
> 
> Goal completed. Achievement unlocked
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


999 achievement points earned. :cheer


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

WrayBryatt said:


> WWE goal: piss whiny internet marks off
> 
> Goal completed. Achievement unlocked
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


$$$ Lost...7% Employees cut, with more to come

Whats the only way to watch the network? Oh yeah thats right! On The internet!


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

thaimasker said:


> $$$ Lost...7% Employees cut, with more to come
> 
> Whats the only way to watch the network? Oh yeah thats right! On The internet!


Most of the people getting this upset over something like this most likely weren't going to get it anyway.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

PrinceofPush said:


> Most of the people getting this upset over something like this most likely weren't going to get it anyway.


This. Not much more needs to be said really. It's almost like people want to use Triple H's trolling as an excuse to not buy the Network when they had no plans of buying it.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

PrinceofPush said:


> Most of the people getting this upset over something like this most likely weren't going to get it anyway.


Of course not, and what is one reason for that? Because the shows suck and the network isn't worth it! Same goes for people who aren't upset over it.

The fact that they spend segments dedicated mocking "a very small portion of their fan base" tells all. Instead of hooking people into the show, or you know..building the mid card.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Mikestarko said:


> Seriously. It's hilarious. They know exactly what they're doing and it's hilarious.


The only reason they did this IMO was because there was a story on the dirtsheets that the announcers had heat for over the selling of the network.

I think the WWE did this to get back at Dave meltzer and to piss the internet off

The avg fan couldn't read between the lines,had fun and went along with the 9.99

The avg mark got pissed and cried. Wah wah. Wah. 

I do think its childish that WWE continues to insult their audience though. You're not going to get the casual fan to subscribe if they channel surf and see someone of the company insulting their fan base. That's like tuning into a NFL game and the owner insulting the fans and beg them to come to games in the same breath

All I'm all I'm not offended I found it funny, I just find it perplexing

WWE continues to shit on "internet fans" then go through great lengths to work them. Its funny lol I like it but I don't get it if your goal is to market your product as consumer friendly

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

TheMenace said:


>


Goal competed. Meme created. Free advertising for the WWE. Everyone is faking right into their trap lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I think its actually turning people off from buying the network.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

"WWE network" was uttered 45 times in a 3 hour span. That's around 12 times in one hour, 6 times in half an hour, or 3 times every 15 minutes. Of course, this isn't counting commerical breaks.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Whether they were having fun with it or not, I don't think shoving it down people's throats as much as they did tonight is going to solve anything, it might just turn people off it even more.

If they didn't sign up for Wrestlemania 30, I don't know why people would do it now.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

It's getting more and more embarrassing to be seen watching Raw by the week. That opening segment was horrible. Anybody who has the network is pissed off, and anyone who doesn't isn't gonna want to get it now. If someone wants to buy a subscription, they will. That fucking simple. They could not have gone more overboard with sheer stupidity.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

GOD said:


> I think its actually turning people off from buying the network.


Yeah, that's what I don't get. There's advertising and then there's bugging people and annoying people. They weren't promoting anything, it was just throat shoving. They were like Jehovah's Witnesses. If anything, this kind of advertising just turns people off and turns them away from purchasing the network because they're sick of hearing about it that they get a distaste for it because it stops being a cool network with tons of content and more like "That annoying thing that WWE keeps ramming down our throats"


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

PoisonMouse said:


> Yeah, that's what I don't get. There's advertising and then there's bugging people and annoying people. They weren't promoting anything, it was just throat shoving. They were like Jehovah's Witnesses. If anything, this kind of advertising just turns people off and turns them away from purchasing the network because they're sick of hearing about it that they get a distaste for it because it stops being a cool network with tons of content and more like "That annoying thing that WWE keeps ramming down our throats"


Yep WWE uses repetition alot example:tout, the app.....Even in storylines "the devils favorite demon" it always backfires. "IWC Fan" or just casual viewer...it annoys everyone. Its like watching the same commercial on youtube in every video..that person is gonna think of getting adblock or not buying the product out of annoyance(not that they were in the market for it anyway)


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This just makes it even more humorous that the Network is a flop.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Lil Mark said:


> It's getting more and more embarrassing to be seen watching Raw by the week. That opening segment was horrible. *Anybody who has the network is pissed off, and anyone who doesn't isn't gonna want to get it now.* If someone wants to buy a subscription, they will. That fucking simple. They could not have gone more overboard with sheer stupidity.


Speak for yourself. I have the network, and I ain't even mad.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't forget guys for just the small price of $9.99 you can watch :cena overcome dem odds at your leisure.

Seriously I wouldn't be surprised if WWE has Cena wear a "Pls subscribe to the network for 9.99" shirt here soon. He is the walking billboard for the company.

Here is the thing wwe try putting out a better product and just maybe ppl would be more open to subscribing to the network.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Commentators obsessed with $9.99*

I noticed on Raw a few times tonight when it Kane Vs. Reigns that Lawler said the Ref could count to 9.99 in the Last Man Standing Match. Now, do to the commentators not realize how stupid that sounds?. There were other parts I noticed the commentators screw up with the $9.99 subscription reference that made no sense at all and it came across as desperate and ignorant.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the network despite not even being in America, and know that it was done to piss off the internet people who complain about the constant references.

So, it was funny the first five times. But then, it was hard to tell the difference between the joke "9.99 a month" and when they were being serious. It was just too much. And just because Triple H says something, doesn't make it 100% heel work. He was doing it to spite the people complaining. Again, alienating the audience if you get down to it.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They don't seem to understand that anybody that doesn't have the Network DOESN'T WANT IT, and that in order for them to increase subs, they have to PUT ON A PRODUCT PEOPLE WANT TO SEE.
> 
> No, let's just say it a thousand times.
> 
> "you will buy the WWE Network for just $9.99 per month", "you will buy the WWE Network for just $9.99 per month", "you will buy the WWE Network for just $9.99 per month"


Pretty much this. 

To me you could probably break the Raw audience down into 5 basic segments of potential Network subscribers:
1) People who already have ordered the Network (hardcore fans)
2) People who haven't ordered the Network and are interested but don't due to "X" factor (too young to order, no credit card, can't afford it, don't like the provided content, etc.) 
3) People who have cancelled the Network (even though this shouldn't have been possible yet)
4) People who can't order the Network due to location (Canada, UK, rural area, etc.)
5) People who watch Raw on and off, but rarely watch or don't watch other programming and wouldn't buy a dedicated wrestling service (Smackdown, NXT, PPV's, etc)
6) People who are casually channel surfing and watch only segments that interest them (whether it be Cena/Brock, or nastalgia of seeing someone they recognize like Hogan/Flair, or because there's a "hot" Diva on their screen... whatever)

Of the 6 segments of fans you're really only going after potential customers from segments 2 or 3. Customers who have the Network are sick of hearing about it because they already bought it. People in segment 2 may want it, but simply can't for a myriad of reasons, which are probably beyond the WWE's control. Regaining lost customers is always VERY difficult in any subscription business, and will likely only be enticed by a "Godfather offer" (such as SummerSlam for $9.99).

People in segment 4, 5, 6 have virtually no chance of ordering it simply because they can't or they just simply aren't big enough wrestling fans to warrant it. If there's 4 million people watching Raw a week in North America, I don't see them getting 1/4 of the audience to subscribe, and nastalgia fans who don't watch the current product may possibly order the Network for a short period, but once they've watched through everything that interests them (whether it be A.E. WWF, WCW, etc.) will probably unsubscribe within a year if they don't watch the new product.


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks to me like egos are getting in the way of intelligent business decisions.

Or Triple H is legitimately so butthurt over internet commentators that he is willing to dedicate a 20 minute segment to a backwards-productive marketing campaign against the company's flagship money maker.

What was he thinking


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Funny how they haven't bragged about the number of subscribers in their obnoxious "Did You Know!" segments.

"Did You Know! 128,000 people unsubscribed, even though you're not actually officially supposed to be able to do that yet!"


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

CrystalFissure said:


> I have the network despite not even being in America, and know that it was done to piss off the internet people who complain about the constant references.
> 
> So, it was funny the first five times. But then, it was hard to tell the difference between the joke "9.99 a month" and when they were being serious. It was just too much. And just because Triple H says something, doesn't make it 100% heel work. He was doing it to spite the people complaining. Again, alienating the audience if you get down to it.


It's just stupid heat. It's one thing when HHH is cutting those kind of promos to egg you into wanting to pay to see him get his ass kicked (e.g. Bryan vs HHH @ Mania), but it's another to get heat for a WWE service that you want people to like and order. Like imagine years ago Mene Gene saying, "call my hotline because you're all a bunch of morons!".


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

Worst part is there's gonna be a whole lot more plugging before it gets better.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

My favourite was when they did the Swagger/Rusev segment, basically pissing on anybody not from the USA, and then immediately put up an add saying "WWE Network is going worldwide! Buy the network around the world!" ... even though we think you are irrelevaant.


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

T-Viper said:


> It's just stupid heat. It's one thing when HHH is cutting those kind of promos to egg you into wanting to pay to see him get his ass kicked (e.g. Bryan vs HHH @ Mania), but it's another to get heat for a WWE service that you want people to like and order. Like imagine years ago Mene Gene saying, "call my hotline because you're all a bunch of morons!".


I would have called, but only because it was Mene Gene saying it.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

PoisonMouse said:


> Yeah, that's what I don't get. There's advertising and then there's bugging people and annoying people. They weren't promoting anything, it was just throat shoving. They were like Jehovah's Witnesses. If anything, this kind of advertising just turns people off and turns them away from purchasing the network because they're sick of hearing about it that they get a distaste for it because it stops being a cool network with tons of content and more like "That annoying thing that WWE keeps ramming down our throats"


If only they had it magically set up so that as soon as you buy the network (for just 9.99!), all the shilling for it and adds for it magically go away. Then it may be worth buying, out of sheer annoyance.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Too bad the crowd did get some "HOW MUCH?" chants going.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Triple H constantly repeating it was funny to me :lol They know what gets on people's nerves and they run with it. One of the few companies who can do that and the fans come back, I swear lol


Speak for yourself, buddy. 

WWE has never gained one fan from insulting their audience; they have certainly lost some (myself included). It's such an IWC fallacy that people say "they hate you but you don't stop watching lol." The numbers say otherwise - business is heading south.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PoisonMouse said:


> "WWE network" was uttered 45 times in a 3 hour span. That's around 12 times in one hour, 6 times in half an hour, or 3 times every 15 minutes. Of course, this isn't counting commerical breaks.


"No such thing as commercial breaks on WWE! Download the WWE App right now and don't miss any second of the action!" :cole3


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Triple H constantly repeating it was funny to me :lol They know what gets on people's nerves and they run with it. One of the few companies who can do that and the fans come back, I swear lol


Exactly, The OP is a perfect example because he says he's considering cancelling even though we all know he won't. People on here are the worst because they swear they'll never watch again yet they're right back here the following week with a full review.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

darksideon said:


> Exactly, The OP is a perfect example because he says he's considering cancelling even though we all know he won't. People on here are the worst because they swear they'll never watch again yet they're right back here the following week with a full review.


I cancelled my subscription and haven't watched in months...what makes you think he can't either? How about the ratings generally getting lower and lower yearly and the factual # of people that have unsubscribed?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

darksideon said:


> Exactly, The OP is a perfect example because he says he's considering cancelling even though we all know he won't. People on here are the worst because they swear they'll never watch again yet they're right back here the following week with a full review.


There's a huge difference between somebody saying they'll never watch Raw again, their weekly flagship show that has all the storyline development on it, and they continue to do it, and saying they'll unsubscribe from the Network, which is filled with tons and tons of useless old material nobody wants, and PPV's that can be found on the Internet at the click of a button and only have 1 or 2 matches worth watching in the first place. I don't doubt anybody that says they'll unsubscribe from the Network because why would you want it in the first place? It's not worth $9.99 a month. If anything, it's worth it more to just pay the 20 for WrestleMania, Rumble and SummerSlam and say the hell with everything else. In fact it's the same price and you don't lock yourself in with useless shows like Battleground.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

darksideon said:


> Exactly, The OP is a perfect example because he says he's considering cancelling even though we all know he won't. People on here are the worst because they swear they'll never watch again yet they're right back here the following week with a full review.


A shitload of people have already cancelled their subscriptions.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I honestly think Vince has just stopped caring, not only about the quality of the product but about his own finances and the success of his company. Tonight's show was like watching someone having a nervous breakdown in front of you.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They don't seem to understand that anybody that doesn't have the Network DOESN'T WANT IT, and that in order for them to increase subs, they have to PUT ON A PRODUCT PEOPLE WANT TO SEE.


I do.

I don't think it's available in Australia, and even if it was, to get the best out of it I would have to get a new internet connection too.


And I don't get why people bitch about the current product when they talk about the network, when the network's main selling point is the past, and everyone harps on about how good the past was.

It just shows people would still rather go through the trouble of pirating everything than paying a modest 9.99 per month for six months in a lock-in contract for better quality and easier access.


That being said I haven't watched last weeks Raw or this weeks so I have a lot to find out.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

^The main selling point for alot of people is suppose to be the PPVS...But when the current product isn't good then it affects that. 


x78 said:


> I honestly think Vince has just stopped caring, not only about the quality of the product but about his own finances and the success of his company. Tonight's show was like watching someone having a nervous breakdown in front of you.


Indeed. Oh how I pine for the days of competition.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

:vince3 sell it dammit.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oxi said:


> I do.
> 
> I don't think it's available in Australia, and even if it was, to get the best out of it I would have to get a new internet connection too.
> 
> ...


The main selling point was the PPV's. When the current product is shit then there's no reason to care about them. 

You don't even need to torrent most of the time for alot of the stuff on there.

Another complaint I have is the UI of the Network is ugly as shit.

If they want subs then they need to improve the product and have good original shows that are only on the Network. Not this Legends House shit.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

PPVs should be the big selling point, and if the product were good, there would be more subscribers. The quality of the product is just not good.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Zigberg said:


> Seriously, all this episode has achieved is to make me genuinely consider cancelling my subscription.
> 
> There's plugging, advertising and marketing and then there's this shameful, cringe-worthy, embarrassing, show destroying bullshit.


HHH's plugs were funny, but the announcers need to time their plugs better. Lawler actually made a funny 9.99 joke once, but then he buried it by reusing it several times afterwords.

They also need to be careful when they plug it during matches.


That said, as someone that knows about the WWE Network, it's getting annoying hearing commentary constantly plug it. They gotta space out their plugs better, so that people don't have to hear it 30 times if they watch the entire show.


They should mostly plug the Network during the high rated segments (top of every hour), and maybe during every half hour as well. That's 2 plugs an hour, not unbearable for those watching the entire show.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Yeah after tonight's show I really started to seriously wonder "who booked this show?". Seriously? What kind of promoter would try to troll for new subscribers like that? And to think they even think they are funny doing so even more mind boggling. 

Dunno before this but after tonight I feel like I don't ever want this crappy 9.99 nightmare even when it comes to Sweden. Pathetic trolls should not be rewarded the way they have. Most people should unsuscribe and see that some things should be left to laugh at in the back and not put on television. There is one thing to mercilessly shove done the network to people's faces but right now they are so desperate that anyone wiht a few braincells should really ask themselves if they even want to watch this show. *


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Commentators obsessed with $9.99*



NapperX said:


> I noticed on Raw a few times tonight when it Kane Vs. Reigns that Lawler said the Ref could count to 9.99 in the Last Man Standing Match. Now, do to the commentators not realize how stupid that sounds?. There were other parts I noticed the commentators screw up with the $9.99 subscription reference that made no sense at all and it came across as desperate and ignorant.


That's commentary on a weekly basis for you, man. Commentary has been horrible for a long time now, especially :lawler.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Commentators obsessed with $9.99*



Punkholic said:


> That's commentary on a weekly basis for you, man. Commentary has been horrible for a long time now, especially :lawler.


Yup. Lawler doesn't even try anymore. I'm sure if he was given more freedom what to say, and a heel turn, then he'd be awesome, but atm he sucks. Even JBL is horrible. I remember the jokes and minor racism when he announced on Smackdown several years ago. Now he's bascically like Lawler.

The reason the commentary sucks is because they're highly regulated now, both with preshow "scripts" and people telling them what to say over headset. The only one who's somewhat okay in this environment is Cole (he's better then the other 2). Lawler and JBL can't handle it, tho.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

ice_edge said:


> *Yeah after tonight's show I really started to seriously wonder "who booked this show?". Seriously? What kind of promoter would try to troll for new subscribers like that? And to think they even think they are funny doing so even more mind boggling.
> 
> Dunno before this but after tonight I feel like I don't ever want this crappy 9.99 nightmare even when it comes to Sweden. Pathetic trolls should not be rewarded the way they have. Most people should unsuscribe and see that some things should be left to laugh at in the back and not put on television. There is one thing to mercilessly shove done the network to people's faces but right now they are so desperate that anyone wiht a few braincells should really ask themselves if they even want to watch this show. *


It's as Almost vince wasnt there and they were ribbing him


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

WrayBryatt said:


> It's as Almost vince wasnt there and they were ribbing him


Haha, yeah. Someone MUST have asked "if this amount of shameless shitty promoting actually counterproductive"?


----------



## NewNewNewNewWO (Aug 2, 2014)

This may have already been said, but the irony of it all is that people are not making the decision to subscribe or not based on the price... $9.99

You either subscribe because you enjoy the product, and want all of the pay-per-views, or simply have no interest in the product at all. I don't suspect anyone is sitting at home thinking, "if the WWE Network was just a little less expensive, I would subscribe." The price of $9.99 is fair, the product is not.

On a complete side note, I think a great, inexpensive way to increase subscriptions would be to televise house shows. They can even edit shows if they must, so that they do not perhaps expose the business. Some may remember, that something like this was done a long time ago. It was called, "Primetime Wrestling", hosted by Gorilla and the Brain. As a kid, I used to really enjoy that show!


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Texas fans are so mark for playing along with his lame commercial.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

NewNewNewNewWO said:


> This may have already been said, but the irony of it all is that people are not making the decision to subscribe or not based on the price... $9.99
> 
> You either subscribe because you enjoy the product, and want all of the pay-per-views, or simply have no interest in the product at all. I don't suspect anyone is sitting at home thinking, "if the WWE Network was just a little less expensive, I would subscribe." The price of $9.99 is fair, the product is not.
> 
> On a complete side note, I think a great, inexpensive way to increase subscriptions would be to televise house shows. They can even edit shows if they must, so that they do not perhaps expose the business. Some may remember, that something like this was done a long time ago. It was called, "Primetime Wrestling", hosted by Gorilla and the Brain. As a kid, I used to really enjoy that show!


apparently it costs alot to telivise shows, cuz they have to bring cameramen/equipment and set it all up.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, if everyone bought the Network, they wouldn't have to do this.

You could have stopped this!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Lastier said:


> Well, if everyone bought the Network, they wouldn't have to do this.
> 
> You could have stopped this!


I don't live in the US!


ALSO FUCK ROGERS AND CANADA BS! Canada got the shortest stick for the Network.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

The reason why they did it was to piss the IWC off because they obviously read all the complaints about the constant plugging of the network/app so they just over did it today to get basically troll us.


----------



## NewNewNewNewWO (Aug 2, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> apparently it costs alot to telivise shows, cuz they have to bring cameramen/equipment and set it all up.


Perhaps... But I am even suggesting no commentary, with only a few cameras. Not the costly production of RAW or your typical PPV. I think this candid, documentary-like presentation could be cool. I'm pretty sure that house shows are recorded anyways. There can certainly be flaws to this idea, but it would personally gain my interest if something like this were to happen.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

BrendenPlayz said:


> The reason why they did it was to piss the IWC off because they obviously read all the complaints about the constant plugging of the network/app so they just over did it today to get basically troll us.


The casual fans don't know about that though...so they probably think the WWE were being serious rather then sarcastically trolling, so now WWE's twitter will be full of kids saying "STOP I KNOW WHAT NETWORK IS STAHP PLS"


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

WrayBryatt said:


> It's as Almost vince wasnt there and they were ribbing him


*There is a reason why Vince needs to retire. This is just 9.99th of a reason why:draper2*


----------



## roman_reigns (Nov 25, 2013)

the real question is how much is the wwe network after the $9.99 is up in 6 months is it?


----------



## Hawkamania (Sep 9, 2009)

It's like an awful late night infomercial.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Never got it!!


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Hawkamania said:


> It's like an awful late night infomercial.


they need to re-hire Simon Dean to do this. :lol


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i'll subscribe if aj does a live nude web cam chat on the network. maybe invites paige to join her too. otherwise, fuck off!


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

LMFAO this thread is so completely laughable, People with their empty threats and stupid see through lies. "I cancelled ma naatwork because they overplugged it on RAW!!" Get the fuck outta here with that fake non sense. Who are you morons even kidding? you either never bought the network in the first place or you're still subscribed. This RAW meant nothing. Less than half of this forum is even from the US to begin with, even if we assume 25% of you have currently subscribed, the number wouldn't even come close to 5K. This entire thread is pointless BS. Stop wasting your time making empty threats on the internet and go back to bed dumbpshits.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

I'm sorry that I couldn't see any of your replies over all this 9.99ing.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

It was beyond annoying. They are so desperate it's unbelievable. Anyway, they can take their $9.99 a month network, turn it sideways and shove it straight up their candy asses.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

It perplexes me how some people just can't comprehend the idea of someone cancelling their subscription...especially when it is proven by the info the WWE has given us is so many people have done it already. WWE needs all the subs that they can get...

You can say that part of the reason they plugged it like crazy is because of trolling but they are a business. Look at the numbers. They need subscribers desperately.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

thaimasker said:


> It perplexes me how some people just can't comprehend the idea of someone cancelling their subscription...especially when it is proven by the info the WWE has given us is so many people have done it already. WWE needs all the subs that they can get...


I would say that it superplexes me more than perplexes.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Diezffects said:


> LMFAO this thread is so completely laughable, People with their empty threats and stupid see through lies. "I cancelled ma naatwork because they overplugged it on RAW!!" Get the fuck outta here with that fake non sense. Who are you morons even kidding? you either never bought the network in the first place or you're still subscribed. This RAW meant nothing. Less than half of this forum is even from the US to begin with, even if we assume 25% of you have currently subscribed, the number wouldn't even come close to 5K. This entire thread is pointless BS. Stop wasting your time making empty threats on the internet and go back to bed dumbpshits.


Explain how WWE lost around 128,000 subscribers the past 6 months then.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Explain how WWE lost around 128,000 subscribers the past 6 months then.


Ummm..maybe because of the streaming issues, lack of nostalgic content yet to be added, could be anything but I know for a fact that no one is cancelling because they over-plugged it or "trolled" on RAW. The Network is still in its infancy anyway, loss of subscribers at this stage doesn't prove anything. All major internet businesses currently successful would've went through this. WWE should promote and get their message out as much as they can, by whatever means they can. They are doing the right thing, in the long run this will have good results. 

Internet fans are bunch of whiny divas anyway, they don't like any change so they complain and complain but over a long period of time, they will learn to accept it. I mean remember all the bitching when WWE initially started their "trending worldwide currently on twitter" concept during live matches on RAW? It was like the end of the world for the IWC, now absolutely no one cares about it because they have gotten used to it.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

It was lame but nothing to get upset over.


Diezffects said:


> LMFAO this thread is so completely laughable, People with their empty threats and stupid see through lies. "I cancelled ma naatwork because they overplugged it on RAW!!" Get the fuck outta here with that fake non sense. Who are you morons even kidding? you either never bought the network in the first place or you're still subscribed. This RAW meant nothing. Less than half of this forum is even from the US to begin with, even if we assume 25% of you have currently subscribed, the number wouldn't even come close to 5K. This entire thread is pointless BS. Stop wasting your time making empty threats on the internet and go back to bed dumbpshits.


:clap


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

HHH saying it was funny but Lawler....every 10 seconds the same thing... hope he gets fired soon


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

I will only buy the network if Cole gives me a step by step telling me where to click and where to enter my credit card details. Only so I can watch JBLs best matches mind


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly, a year ago everyone was complaining that they have to pay 40-60 dollars for one ppv, now they complaining about the network being 9.99 a month...sometimes people are just complaining because of the sake of it


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Triple H constantly repeating it was funny to me :lol They know what gets on people's nerves and they run with it. One of the few companies who can do that and the fans come back, I swear lol


This, it was just trolling on hhh's part, get over with it guys.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

Who cares? If I've learned anything the past few months as it pertains to the Network, the majority of this forum is against it to begin with just based off the fact it's more they can afford while being jobless in their parent's house or there isn't enough old stuff on there to satisfy these folks. 2,000+ hours of content isn't enough right now, right? You're mad WWE still hasn't uploaded Superstars from 1994. You're mad WWE doesn't have their fucking entire video library up RIGHT NOW. GTFO. Excuses. Dumb ones.

I thought the shilling was pretty funny, it's not like they had $9.99 flash on the screen during matches, although I'd tweet HHH and suggest they do that next week just to piss you guys off more. You people complain about anything.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..What the hell is HHH going to say when they roll this out in the U.K lol!?

"You can get it all and more for only 5.92!...that's right....£5.92" (current exchange rate)


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

fabi1982 said:


> Honestly, a year ago everyone was complaining that they have to pay 40-60 dollars for one ppv, now they complaining about the network being 9.99 a month...sometimes people are just complaining because of the sake of it


People go to bars instead of wasting $40 on a ppv


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Am I missing the point here?;

First 5 minutes of the show, HHH was mocking the IWC .. abet it was a bit overkill, but it was quite funny!

The rest of the 2hrs 55minutes, was nauseating & embarrassing whenever they brought it up; especially when JBL said something on the lines of "I hope twitter doesn't get it trending" in a bid to actually get it trending. *


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

HHH's plan worked then.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> ..What the hell is HHH going to say when they roll this out in the U.K lol!?
> 
> "You can get it all and more for only 5.92!...that's right....£5.92" (current exchange rate)


*Charging £9.99 is best for business.*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I've seen the old matches a hundred times and can still see them easily online when I want. The PPVs usually suck and I can download them the very next morning if I wanna see it. So there is nothing the Network offers me that I really want. I really only got it for my brother and I don't even think he went after a couple weeks. So I got rid of it and that's it.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> HHH's plan worked then.


It did work on making wrestling fans switch the channel


----------



## NotBestForBusiness (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow folks, chill. I have a couple reasons;










1. HHH is an obvious troller, especially as of late. The IWC needs to appreciate the _game_smanship.

2. With the disappointing release of Network numbers last week, I'm guessing this is fallout. I can imagine some board-members or investors are putting on the pressure to "sell" the product. I can see this being WWE's response, believing they already do enough.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

There pathetic attempts to sell this fucking network are beyond being cringe worthy, I can't even describe it. 

What a joke. fpalm


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

ITT: lazy poor people who want everything for free.

Kidding. 

They were trolling you the whole night. You were gotten to. End of story.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Appropriate use for this image



Spoiler: a spoiler


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao at the butthurt over this. They were making fun of themselves last night and Hunter actually took something that's usually annoying and made it funny. Some of you take this wrestling stuff way too seriously I swear. WWE aren't perfect but for some of you they can't do or say anything right. This was obvious trolling and the fans in the arena got a laugh out of it along with most other people who saw it for what it was. Calm down and just buy the fucking network for $9.99 people it ain't that hard. 

:hunter


----------



## lpingb (Aug 5, 2014)

I have been a member of the U2 fan club for about 7 years...Its not for the online content (basically a few videos and a bit of content)Its for the perks...Every year you get a fan club CD or video...and when concerts come around you get a presale code...This would be a great way for the wwe to add value to the network. They could offer the perk for a fully paid 6 month subscription....Perhaps some sort of wrestlemania presale code or even meet and greets...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao at the butthurt over this. They were making fun of themselves last night and Hunter actually took something that's usually annoying and made it funny. Some of you take this wrestling stuff way too seriously I swear. WWE aren't perfect but for some of you they can't do or say anything right. This was obvious trolling and the fans in the arena got a laugh out of it along with most other people who saw it for what it was. Calm down and just buy the fucking network for $9.99 people it ain't that hard.
> 
> :hunter


Honestly i loved it they made the whole only 9.99 a lot more enjoyable i mean they poked fun at it even JBL with his little 9.99 Sign


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Triple H was mocking his friend Mark while plugging the network and giving the commentary an even bigger excuse to keep plugging it, I thought the Triple H part was funny but the commentary mentioning it every 5 minutes was ridiculous. It just makes the network look like a joke and shows how desperate they are.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao at the butthurt over this. They were making fun of themselves last night and Hunter actually took something that's usually annoying and made it funny. Some of you take this wrestling stuff way too seriously I swear. WWE aren't perfect but for some of you they can't do or say anything right. This was obvious trolling and the fans in the arena got a laugh out of it along with most other people who saw it for what it was. Calm down and just buy the fucking network for $9.99 people it ain't that hard.


Or just save ten bucks. Also quite easy to do. People should buy the network because Vince wants them to? :lol

The desperate begging for network buys is embarrassing as hell, they're becoming a bigger joke by the day.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Well that was embarrassing, funnily, Lawler 10:39 topped it to be the most embarrassing thing on the show.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Wasn't really funny when triple h said it the first time, was even less funny when he kept repeating it and then it went to pathetic when the announce team kept doing it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Or just save ten bucks. Also quite easy to do. People should buy the network because Vince wants them to? :lol
> 
> The desperate begging for network buys is embarrassing as hell, they're becoming a bigger joke by the day.


Nobody has to buy it if they don't want to but getting mad at something that was obviously WWE poking fun at themselves and declaring that it's going to cost them subs etc is a bit ridiculous. They know they're desperately begging for subs so they turned it into a thing and made it funny. I don't see the harm in that. Did they drag it out a little 1hr 30mins into the show? Yes, because that's what WWE does. But it was funny and most people seemed to have laughed at it who aren't wound up over every little thing that happens on WWE tv.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Protokletos said:


> It was beyond annoying. They are so desperate it's unbelievable. Anyway, they can take their $9.99 a month network, turn it sideways and shove it straight up their candy asses.





BrendenPlayz said:


> The reason why they did it was to piss the IWC off because they obviously read all the complaints about the constant plugging of the network/app so they just over did it today to get basically troll us.


If their goal is to annoy a fan base they really need to find better things to do. Could you imagine the new stars wars movie filling its movie with jar jar binks just to rib its fan base? It's immature and stupid and hurts the product.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> Nobody has to buy it if they don't want to but getting mad at something that was obviously WWE poking fun at themselves and declaring that it's going to cost them subs etc is a bit ridiculous. They know they're desperately begging for subs so they turned it into a thing and made it funny. I don't see the harm in that. Did they drag it out a little 1hr 30mins into the show? Yes, because that's what WWE does. But it was funny and most people seemed to have laughed at it who aren't wound up over every little thing that happens on WWE tv.


You must have low sense of humor if you think being repetitive is funny


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mindy_Macready said:


> You must have low sense of humor if you think being repetitive is funny


Yes.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

u could say it was "trolling", but it's more like they're desperate so they disguised it as trolling. i thought it was annoying too, and it'd make me lean towards cancelling if anything(though i won't), but i'm sure it got them plenty more subscribers. how many kids watching this have a 5 minute attention span? he said it enough times though so that i doubt many people could get the network out of their heads, and were mindfucked into buying.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Apparently King thought it was the funniest thing he's heard all month considering he repeated it a good 999 times throughout the rest of the episode.

There must be a reason why people aren't buying the Network and to be fair if you are buying PPVs still when you could buy the Network for the same price you have to either be a bar owner or a dumbass.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

People saying that Triple H was trolling are mad.

WWE reported another consecutive loss like three days ago, the shares rocketed when the Network was announced, then dropped when it half-flopped. They want it to be a success to sure up their revenue stream

pushing us with the price is not going to help.
you know what might help? Fucking releasing the damn thing outside of the US.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

Kennedyowns said:


> Wasn't really funny when triple h said it the first time, was even less funny when he kept repeating it and then it went to pathetic when the announce team kept doing it.


I was watching RAW on livestream side and fuck me, the chat was full of 9.99 jokes. Terrible jokes too. It was full of kids saying random shit like, "AJ Lee for 9.99" "Daniel Bryan return for 9.99."


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

imfromchicago said:


> It was full of kids saying random shit like, "AJ Lee for 9.99" "Daniel Bryan return for 9.99."


:lmao


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I thought it was funny, tbh.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

I have the network and I think it's awesome. As a fan of wrestling, it's worth having. I don't see why the negative backlash against it.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

I think some of the negative backlash for it, is that the topic of wwe network is now becoming force fed, it felt like raw was almost a three hour advert for why we need the wwe network in our lives, if only they put this much effort into some of their mid level talent, WWE could be a different place right now.


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

onlytoview said:


> Good thing you're not. You'd have to pay me to watch this shit again.


But how much?

I expect I could get you to watch it again for the low low price of 9.99 :cool2


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I love HHH's trolling of the IWC. It means the IWC is striking a nerve. It may not be significant or cause many changes, but it's still nice to see them uncomfortable when their product is junk.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

I actually thought the opening segment was funny when Trips went all DX troll on the plugging for the Network, the fans chanted along, I chuckled etc. But then when the commentators had to repeat it ever 5 fucking seconds it just became unbearable. I actually turned RAW off half way through because it was late and it was just annoying the hell out of me! I actually thought it might help me get through an episode to split it into 2 halves and download the other half in the morning :lol
I have the Network, from outside of the US, and I'm probably not gonna unsubscribe. I guess that makes me the kind of hardcore fan that WWE loves (and loves to make fun of) and I can laugh along too but for God's sake, shoving it down my throat is just annoying. The network is becoming Cena 2.0 faster than Roman Reigns is.

As for the actual Network, I keep it for times when I'm bored and fancy watching an old PPV, and for current PPVs as I don't have access to Sky Box Office and 90% of the streams I find are absolutely awful. But not having all of the old RAWs and SmackDowns is really disappointing as that was really one of the main selling points that made me want to find a work around to access the Network from the UK and sign up on day 1. I hope they add it soon as I actually MAY unsubscribe if they don't as the more I watch, the more useless the network becomes to me. Other than that, I'd like to see them add the old series' of Tough Enough as well as the new series that was planned. That's the kind of programming along with NXT that they already show that could get people more interested in subscribing to the product. It's not rocket science... Give the people what they want and they'll subscribe!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

As funny as it was, making Summerslam a can't miss show and having a good Raw would have been better for the purpose of gaining more subscribers.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

The trolling was fun when HHH did it in the beginning. It became tiresome when the panel kept the "joke" going


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

I won't be cancelling my subscription or anything but I did turn off Raw after an hour last night and just read a review of the rest of the show. 

HHH's promo with it in was funny, like he was trolling. But the constant "9.99" from the announce team every two minutes was so fucking grinding and was not even funny the first time they said it, so after the 1000th I was ready to slash my wrists. 

I just don't get why they were doing it? It is obvious that it is annoying as fuck. There are many ways to promote the network on Raw, but doing that is not one of them and could well have the opposite effect.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

PraXitude said:


> I love HHH's trolling of the IWC. It means the IWC is striking a nerve. It may not be significant or cause many changes, but it's still nice to see them uncomfortable when their product is junk.


Because that "LE EPIC WIN" trolling is SO worth the people saying they're not subscribe, as well as the unsubscribers. They sure showed us!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Someone should make an infomercial for WWE with the $9.99 shit...like this...


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't like the whole network concept now, its existence makes me resent WWE because I know they're firing people and cutting peoples benefits every time they lose money on it, and the wrestlers are making smaller paydays now that PPVs are on the network and not cable. It's a bad thing for everyone who isn't upper management in WWE.

The fact that they insult "internet fans" yet are 100% reliant on them to make their network and business model successful, is supremely arrogant and makes me excited to hear the latest bad news about it. I'm also thrilled about the fact that i've given $0 to WWE in recent history, so while I watch the product sometimes, I don't financially support their actions as a company. I don't know how they could possibly think the shilling hard-sell they did tonight would convince anybody to subscribe, it did more harm than good.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

How was that trolling, nevermind trolling the internet? It was desperation disguised as a promo and slightly amusing when Trips was repeating it. Of course those bozos at commentary drove it into the ground.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## savatage (Aug 5, 2014)

i thought it was pathetic...they know that the network isn´t the money maker they thought it would be and they try to shove it into the fans face at every opportunity


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

*WWE Network mention count for last night*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCUzAts4ifs Don't know if it's already been posted somewhere but last night was a 3 hour infomercial. Complete garbage aside from Dean Ambrose IMO. Personally the plugging had the reverse effect for me. Seriously debating on rather I'll re-up or not. I don't care if they were "trolling" or not, you don't treat your audience like idiots.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*



Raaven said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCUzAts4ifs Don't know if it's already been posted somewhere but last night was a 3 hour infomercial. Complete garbage aside from Dean Ambrose IMO. Personally the plugging had the reverse effect for me. Seriously debating on rather I'll re-up or not. I don't care if they were "trolling" or not, you don't treat your audience like idiots.


I'm having a tough time coming to grips with why this bothers people. Damien Sandow can come out and call the audience dumb, ADR can call you a peasant, but Triple H mockingly plugs the WWE Network for only $9.99 and that insults you? It's scripted! He's a heal, of course he should treat the audience like idiots!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*



RabbitHole said:


> I'm having a tough time coming to grips with why this bothers people. Damien Sandow can come out and call the audience dumb, ADR can call you a peasant, but Triple H mockingly plugs the WWE Network for only $9.99 and that insults you? It's scripted! *He's a heal,* of course he should treat the audience like *idiots*!


:jordan


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

Holy fuck.


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

Wasn't necessarily Trips doing it, Like you said, he's heel, he's supposed to piss me off. But it's that everybody down to cole, lawler and JBL, were plugging it all night. For the record they are grossly misusing Sandow. I love the guy. ADR can leave forever for all I care, completely irrelevant to me personally.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

Cole can't say WWE correctly
:maury

surprised it wasn't over 50
Close though


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

I like how HHH did it. He knows everyone hates the shilling, so he does it to get heat. It is better than hearing Lawler and Cole do it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

That drinking game kicked my ass last night that's for sure. Not sure how many subscriptions the WWE sold but Jack Daniels made some extra $9.99's


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

The King of Kings of trolling. HHH trolling is the best trolling. Well played, Game.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Well its crippling the company. They need it to succeed as they've invested too much into the project. Looks like XFL v2.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They looked pathetic last night in their attempt to plug the network. I was embarrassed to be a subscriber last night.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

After a while it started to feel like they were actually making fun of themselves...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

It didn't bother me when HHH did it, but Cole, King and JBL constantly doing it was quite annoying.


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*



A-C-P said:


> That drinking game kicked my ass last night that's for sure. Not sure how many subscriptions the WWE sold but Jack Daniels made some extra $9.99's


Was just thinking about the drinking game someone mentioned here yesterday when watching RAW tonight, i sure hope there were no casualties, lethal amount of network mentions :


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

Let them know your opinion for just 9.99!


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

How much is it again?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

LOL!!!!!!!!!

I gotta start a drinking game with this.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*



skarvika said:


> After a while it started to feel like they were actually making fun of themselves...


Yeah, like they're fully aware the Network has bombed and are just fucking around for the lols now.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*



RabbitHole said:


> I'm having a tough time coming to grips with why this bothers people. Damien Sandow can come out and call the audience dumb, ADR can call you a peasant, but Triple H mockingly plugs the WWE Network for only $9.99 and that insults you? It's scripted! He's a heal, of course he should treat the audience like idiots!


Hearing an advertisement 100 times is annoying. Especially when most of the 3 hours is full of advertisement in the first place, commercials or segments. Its understandable why anyone would be annoyed.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

holy fuck :lmao


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

They must have been going for a comedic over the top amount of advertising. I don't hate it as much as I did now. Helps they've actually announced the UK release date. They stop advertising once you've bought it right?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*



RabbitHole said:


> I'm having a tough time coming to grips with why this bothers people. Damien Sandow can come out and call the audience dumb, ADR can call you a peasant, but Triple H mockingly plugs the WWE Network for only $9.99 and that insults you? It's scripted! He's a *heal*, of course he should treat the audience like idiots!


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

Triple H's approach was funny, and then Lawler just took it too far and kinda shit on it.

Anyway, I think now that they've gone international, they should be just fine, (I think).

I honestly think the Network would've been a greater success over all if they had made the price $12.99 with no 6-month commitment. Personally, I may have purchased the Network when it first launched if it had been available in Canada, but now the hype is all gone. My $10 goes to Fight Pass and I feel like I can basically stream/download any WWE content I need.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

Do you ever hear a word so many times that you start doubting if it's actually a real word? Well I fucking do and it's literally happening right now with the word 'Network'.

To be honest I'm surprised they only mentioned it 41 times, accounting for adverts that's only about once every 3 minutes. It feels like more than that.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

HHH doing it was fine, he finds a way to not make it seem like begging. Cole/Lawler/JBL on the other hand need to shut the fuck up, if anything they're discouraging me from buying it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

$9.99 a month doe


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

9.99? Good deal. Now, tell me, who was that mysterious guy that you faced in main event of WM 20 again?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

I honestly don't understand why you wouldn't buy the network for ten bucks a month. Would those people rather pay 60 bucks a month for each ppv, plus the DVDs that they would like to own. Plus you get that massive library.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> How was that trolling, nevermind trolling the internet? It was desperation disguised as a promo and slightly amusing when Trips was repeating it. Of course those bozos at commentary drove it into the ground.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This.

Whenever the WWE ribs the Internet, it's only done in about 10 seconds. It's a "blink and you'll miss it" type of thing. No way would the WWE target and troll it's minuscule, anti-establishment fanbase at the expense of churning out even more unsubscribers from the casuals, the fans who are actually the most likely to subscribe to the Network in the first place, ESPECIALLY for three hours straight.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

It made me laugh. The crowds were chanting along. It was funny. I'm hoping for some deafening 9.99 chants at Summerslam.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> I love HHH's trolling of the IWC. It means the IWC is striking a nerve. It may not be significant or cause many changes, but it's still nice to see them uncomfortable when their product is junk.


Their product being junk should humble them. Instead, they are doubling-down on the defensiveness.

Do the McMahons even realize it's junk? Seems like they'd prefer to blame everyone but themselves.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

I thought it was incredible, didn't make me jump up and subscribe tho. Lighten up.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

After all that 9.99 I still haven't subscribed and nor do I want too.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

The shameless whoring of the Network sure was obnoxious


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

My thoughts on it? :LOL


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I seriously hope the network completely fails long term after that bullshit last night. 

If you want people to subscribe how about you concentrate on actually putting on a good show, you fucking idiots.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

raw has once again become unbearable. i can't wait until wrestlemania season, when shit actually gets good.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Only way WWE is getting money from me for the Network is if they have a nude mud wrestling match between Lana, Paige and Sasha Banks...


Damn... Some people actually think that Sasha Banks looks attractive" fpalm

Truthfully, I probably would have picked up the Network at some point. There is no way I will do it now.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

WrayBryatt said:


> WWE goal: piss whiny internet marks off
> 
> Goal completed. Achievement unlocked
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, how dare people get tired of hearing about the network every 5 minutes.

These ass kissers are something else.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

HHH and the commentators were like paid program show advertising at night. And you know what I do when I see a paid program. 

*Turns off the tv and zzzzzzzz*

Sad where WWE fallen to. Oh well. READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL! lol 

P.S. - Herman Cain want his* 9-9-9* back.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> This. Not much more needs to be said really. It's almost like people want to use Triple H's trolling as an excuse to not buy the Network when they had no plans of buying it.


I probably would have signed up for it sooner or later. I mean, I just finally got Netflix 2 months ago and so just because I did not sign up for the Network right off the bat does not mean that I wouldn't have signed up for it sooner or later.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

Annihilus said:


> I don't like the whole network concept now, its existence makes me resent WWE because I know they're firing people and cutting peoples benefits every time they lose money on it, and the wrestlers are making smaller paydays now that PPVs are on the network and not cable. It's a bad thing for everyone who isn't upper management in WWE.
> 
> The fact that they insult "internet fans" yet are 100% reliant on them to make their network and business model successful, is supremely arrogant and makes me excited to hear the latest bad news about it. I'm also thrilled about the fact that i've given $0 to WWE in recent history, so while I watch the product sometimes, I don't financially support their actions as a company. I don't know how they could possibly think the shilling hard-sell they did tonight would convince anybody to subscribe, it did more harm than good.


if seeing the WWE crumble makes you happy, then there wouldn't _be_ wrestling. we'd have to watch low-grade crap like RoH, or some obscure, foreign wrestling card in asia. i hate in-your-face advertising as much as the next guy, but i'm not happy to see the WWE in such a bad taste. i've watched the WWE for years, and have had many fond memories watching it throughout my life. do i disagree with their tactics? yeah, of course... but that doesn't mean i want them to go bankrupt, either.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

How about bringing back bra and panties matches? 
How about giving the talent more freedom with their promos etc and stop force feeding the commentary team to constantly promote shit (app, network, mountain dew, buffalo wings etc) when they should be calling the match?
How about trying to properly put some effort into making star(S) rather than putting all their eggs into one basket with Reigns?

They care more about tweets and ratings when in reality if they focused all that energy into putting on a better show they would get what they so badly crave.

If they start giving a shit about the product then ill pay the 9.99 

I just buy ppvs depending on the build and card and even though it would probably work out cheaper in the long run i refuse to commit to 6 months of the product when its as poor as it currently is, also out of spite aswell because of their shameless plugging (same reason i deleted the app)

WWE badly miss D-Bry just now. Bnb is also a loss as hes a good all rounder and a fully focused Punk would be helpful round about now.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> _*Or just save ten bucks. Also quite easy to do. People should buy the network because Vince wants them to?*_ :lol
> 
> The desperate begging for network buys is embarrassing as hell, they're becoming a bigger joke by the day.


you sound like a rebellious teenager who has limited access to his parent's credit card. sorry, but if you can't afford _TEN FUCKING DOLLARS_ a month to watch a form of entertainment that you supposedly _LOVE_ then get off the keyboard, go to your nearest mcdonalds, and get a fucking job.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Why do people continue to watch and complain about WWE? Nothing hurts a company more than tuning out.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hennessey said:


> I honestly don't understand why you wouldn't buy the network for ten bucks a month. Would those people rather pay 60 bucks a month for each ppv, plus the DVDs that they would like to own. *Plus you get that massive library.*





Hennessey said:


> I honestly don't understand why you wouldn't buy the network for ten bucks a month. Would those people rather pay 60 bucks a month for each ppv, plus the DVDs that they would like to own. *Plus you get that massive library.*





Hennessey said:


> I honestly don't understand why you wouldn't buy the network for ten bucks a month. Would those people rather pay 60 bucks a month for each ppv, plus the DVDs that they would like to own. *Plus you get that massive library.*


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> raw has once again become unbearable. i can't wait until wrestlemania season, when shit actually gets good.


It should be good all year round. Again why would anyone commit to a 6 month contract when they are just going through the motions until Royal Rumble through to WM (at best).

Its just sheer fucking lazyness as far as im concerned and they are consumed with their own greed. Tv deals for a 3 hour raw, 2 hour smackdown along with main event and superstars. Thats 7 hours of wrestling a week and thats not including NXT. They need to tone it down. They dont have enough scripts, storylines, ideas etc to pull that off. Just cut back to a 2 hour Raw and Smackdown at a push and at least that would make it a little bit easier on themselves.

I mean how many times have we seen cody n goldust vs rybaxel this year? Enough already!!!

Rant over.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

9.99 is close to free.... just for the back catalogue of WWF, WCW and ECW i could subscribe


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

The joke is on the WWE, this whole trolling thing is a defence mechanism because they fucked up the network so bad and people are making fun of them.

Vince can't stand to fail at anything.

Look at the cost cutting exercise they've had to undergo, how much talent they've chopped. The joke is on the fucking WWE, predicting 1 million subscribers and getting only around 650k... And gaining around 30k more after their shitty incessant plugging. Vince is no longer a billionaire and that fucking hurts his ego I bet.

They think they are being clever but everybody is laughing at them, not with them. Fake fucking smiles and laughter at the commentary desk while they hold up a piece of paper with 9.99 on it.

The company is fucking pathetic.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

HHH: Best heel on the roster.

Sitting here laughing at the guys who are losing their minds beacuse HHH is trolling them with $9.99.

I hope he does it every time he comes out :troll


----------



## NineNinetyNine (Aug 6, 2014)

Don't know why you are mad, It's just 9.99


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

He was pulling a Ron Popeil people, cmon lol.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

They might has well use the $9.99 signature on the bottom of the screen during Raw. Hell why don't they label the ring and the turnbuckle pad $9.99


----------



## CripplerKing (Oct 18, 2013)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> How about bringing back bra and panties matches?


How about no?


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

CripplerKing said:


> How about no?


I suppose you want to see women covered from head to toe, wouldn't want some sexuality to infringe on your sensitive eyes!

As we all know, sex is SIN!

TH


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> How about bringing back bra and panties matches?
> How about giving the talent more freedom with their promos etc and stop force feeding the commentary team to constantly promote shit (app, network, mountain dew, buffalo wings etc) when they should be calling the match?
> How about trying to properly put some effort into making star(S) rather than putting all their eggs into one basket with Reigns?


Well if you want any of those requests they have been already answered by the WWE. It's all on the network for a reasonable price for


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

CripplerKing said:


> How about no?


Why not? 

Don't kill me, just curious.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

imfromchicago said:


> Why not?
> 
> Don't kill me, just curious.


Because they might bring back Awesome Kong.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

9.99


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Lou_Skunt said:


> Because they might bring back Awesome Kong.


Kharma?

I'd welcome her back. She's the only reason I even watched one single Divas match when she was here. 

Watching her basically "kill" Divas like Kelly-Kelly was beautiful to see. 






imfromchicago said:


> Why not?
> 
> Don't kill me, just curious.


Maybe CripplerKing is female so obviously she won't care for seeing those types of "matches"(yet we continuously have oiled-up men in speedos running around in the ring). :side:


----------



## NineNinetyNine (Aug 6, 2014)

It's just for 9.99. Why are you people mad?

:vince$ :cole3 :HHH2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I wanna know how many people signed up for the network after Raw.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I think Dave Meltzer and Bryan Alvarez put it in the best way-

"They turned the WWE Network Heel"


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> How about bringing back bra and panties matches?
> How about giving the talent more freedom with their promos etc and stop force feeding the commentary team to constantly promote shit (app, network, mountain dew, buffalo wings etc) when they should be calling the match?
> How about trying to properly put some effort into making star(S) rather than putting all their eggs into one basket with Reigns?
> 
> ...


Bras and panties matches in 2014. What are we? 13?


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

I think a big issue facing the WWE Network is they're so scattered with who they want to attract with this thing. The long-time WWE fans who have remained loyal to the company after all these years and the shift in programming to be very family-friendly are probably already subscribed to it. The younger kids that the company tries to appeal to with their current programming likely have little to no interest to seeing anything that happened prior to 2006, at best, and probably have to rely on their parents to pay for a subscription - and parents can be very discriminating as to what they're getting their kids locked into a six month commitment for. If they're trying to attract people who were fans during the vaunted Attitude Era back, well, good luck with that because those people were casual fans at best who aren't going to commit to $60 over six months to watch a few matches and an assortment of clips that are more widely available elsewhere on the Internet and for free rather than the Network.

I really think they've topped out with the number of subscribers they're going to nab from the United States. They might breach one million by expanding to other countries, but, keeping them is another thing once people find out that WWE has lied about the shows being uncut and unedited - I've already taken note that they've edited out Animotion's "Obsession" from the Saturday Night's Main Events. That's a huge loss to the show, it's part of it's retro charm. I understand a lot of other music has been edited out. That's bound to put a lot of people off, especially wrestling enthusiasts who will notice the dubbed music who will be attracted to the Network in the first place.

Let's not lose sight of the fact that no cable company or satellite distributor wanted to get onboard with the idea of WWE Network in the first place, which is why WWE had to have it be completely online and in-house. The thing was supposed to launch in 2012, it took them two years just to get the thing operable enough to launch it. This whole thing has been fucked since Jump Street, really. They had their Classics on Demand premium channel, the should have been satisfied with that and maybe do some expansion in it... not try to reinvent the wheel when the industry is in a major slump.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

September 4th 2014 is the day my contract with WWE network comes to an end. And believe me, I am leaving without renewing...




Until the Royal Rumble. It's only $9.99 after all.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

AlwaysBrave said:


> September 4th 2014 is the day my contract with WWE network comes to an end. And believe me, I am leaving without renewing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. Cancel auto renew to make sure I'm not fucked. I will be streaming until they get me to wm season. I'll spend the twenty bucks to buy mania


----------



## NineNinetyNine (Aug 6, 2014)

9.99 .. is it too much to ask?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

WrayBryatt said:


> Bras and panties matches in 2014. What are we? 13?


 men pretending to fight in tights is mature. women pretending to fight in bra and panties is just juvenile. is that what you're saying?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Billy Mays here with WWE Network!


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Good thing i never bought the network and I never will, hopefully people in Canada, England and other countries get the message too


----------



## Mordecai. (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

What network? Didn't quite get the message.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Funny thing is (and I dont know how much marketing knowledge you guys have) all of you are promoting the network now for free. See all the avatars and signatures, this is all free commercial for WWE.

I think it was a genius move from WWE to penetrate all of you, because they knew you will hop on the 9.99-hatewagon, but I remember this "even bad promo is promo"

Just think about this


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Nobody has to buy it if they don't want to but getting mad at something that was obviously WWE poking fun at themselves and declaring that it's going to cost them subs etc is a bit ridiculous. They know they're desperately begging for subs so they turned it into a thing and made it funny. I don't see the harm in that. Did they drag it out a little 1hr 30mins into the show? Yes, because that's what WWE does. But it was funny and most people seemed to have laughed at it who aren't wound up over every little thing that happens on WWE tv.


*It looked more like peddling to me. :draper2 WWE absolutely needs Network buys now and I don't think this would be the time to make fun of it for a few laughs. *


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

Raw yesterday broke 2 of the biggest rules ever in advertising.

1. Don't focus on the price. It doesn't matter if the Network costs $.99, 9.99, or 59.99, don't focus on it. In advertising you need to sell someone on your product and then drop the price on them at the latest possible moment. Just because $9.99 is a great value to people who were paying $59.99 per month, doesn't mean it's a great value to someone who normally pays $0.00 every month. You never see Budweiser say how much a case of beer costs. You never see Mercedes drop the price early in a commercial, if ever at all. You don't see the NFL advertising the NFL Ticket with the price tag on it. Nope. Convince the consumer they want the product, then drop the price on them later, and at the very least don't focus on it.

2. Don't make the consumer feel like you are trying to sell them something. It never ever ever ever ever ever EVER works. Ever. This is why Super Bowl commercials ussually have nothing to do with the product, yet we all know what companies commercial it was. Or why corporations pay millions to put their names on stadiums and arenas. Or why Coke makes commercials at Christmas time with Polar Bears playing around. Does a fucking polar bear convince you to buy coke. Hell No, but when you are at the store later, you will be more likely to get coke instead of pepsi because Coke is the name you heard in the commercial before. Same deal with the WWE Network. 

The fact that Summerslam is going to be Cena v. Lesnar, Ambrose v. Rollins, Reigns v. Orton, Wyatt v. Jericho, Ziggler v. The Miz, Swagger v. Rusev, Paige v. AJ, and Brie v. Steph is why people should be buying the Network. Not because the Network is $9.99. 

I know Vince is trying to cut down on his company right now but he really needs to invest in some people who know how to do some effective marketing, because right now it looks like the WWE's marketing department is being run by a bunch of amateurs.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

fabi1982 said:


> Funny thing is (and I dont know how much marketing knowledge you guys have) all of you are promoting the network now for free. See all the avatars and signatures, this is all free commercial for WWE.
> 
> I think it was a genius move from WWE to penetrate all of you, because they knew you will hop on the 9.99-hatewagon, but I remember this "even bad promo is promo"
> 
> Just think about this


That's one of the biggest misconceptions in Business.

All publicity is not good publicity, not even close.

The WWE is turning their Network into a running joke on their own program which is one of the stupidest things I have ever seen in my life. If they treat it like a joke, then everyone will treat it like a joke, The End. If you really think that people are going to go "Wow I should dish out $9.99 because it was hilarious how many times HHH said it on TV." then you are out of your mind.

Seriously the WWE is about to put on John Cena v. Brock Lesnar, after Cena has just won the title for the 15th time and Lesnar just broke the fucking streak, in 2 weeks, and all everyone is talking about is how many times they said "$9.99" on the air.

fpalm. That's all their really is to say.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

Fact is if WWE was doing a good job creatively they would be getting subs.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

It was _the_ definition of overkill.

How it has become somewhat of a meme around here already is irritating. It's not even funny.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

It's not hard:

HHH - Doing it for a minute or two; funny

Obvious shilling, Vince telling them to say it every 2 minutes - Nauseating


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*



Alex said:


> It was _the_ definition of overkill.
> 
> How it has become somewhat of a meme around here already is irritating. It's not even funny.


It's funny if you make it funny. The fact that it was so pathetic and so desperate and so typical WWE bullshit is what made it funny, it became a gag.

You can do two things. Let it annoy you and boil with rage over it, or laugh at how big of a failure it is and how sad they are. I choose to do the latter.....and that choice has only cost me $9.99 a month.

:vince$


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*



Alex said:


> It was _the_ definition of overkill.
> 
> How it has become somewhat of a meme around here already is irritating. It's not even funny.


WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK
WWE NETWORK


























WWE Network


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Just waiting for the day until they use Christ Ben-nit to promote the network as a last ditch attempt.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's funny if you make it funny. The fact that it was so pathetic and so desperate and so typical WWE bullshit is what made it funny, it became a gag.
> 
> You can 2 two things. Let it annoy you and boil with rage over it, or laugh at how big of a failure it is and how sad they are. I choose to do the latter.....and that choice has only cost me $9.99 a month.


I just can't understand why they did it. Was it meant to be some kind of comedic relief, or a legitimate attempt at boosting network subscribers? Are they subscribing to a new theory of anti-promotion through forced, overbearing, over the top promotion; it certainly made me not want to purchase the WWE Network anyway.



Fargerov said:


> WWE NETWORK
> WWE NETWORK
> WWE NETWORK
> WWE NETWORK
> ...


:trips7


----------



## Bernas24 (Jun 19, 2014)

*What's the deal with the whole 9.99 thing?*

Missed last Raw... can someone explain this to me?


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: What's the deal with the whole 9.99 thing?*

They just plugged the network like crazy to the point of annoyance. I'll find a video so you can see.

Edit:


----------



## Black Element (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: What's the deal with the whole 9.99 thing?*



Bernas24 said:


> Missed last Raw... can someone explain this to me?


you obviously haven't signed up to the WWE network...

BUT YOU STILL CAN FOR ONLY $9.99!!!


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Black Element said:


> you obviously haven't signed up to the WWE network...
> 
> BUT YOU STILL CAN FOR ONLY $9.99!!!


Thats a bargain myggel

chasku badshah


----------



## Rhilgus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: What's the deal with the whole 9.99 thing?*

It's a joke from Triple H. He would always mention that you could suscribe to the WWE Network for only 9.99 and it was so funny, especially because the crowd followed. Even JBL participated to the joke, awesome ( Raw is pretty awesome in 2014, can't believe it was boring as hell only two years ago )


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: What's the deal with the whole 9.99 thing?*

Triple H repeated a handful of times in his opening promo that the Network only costs $9.99 and the commentators kept repeatedly bringing it up throughout the night as a way of mocking him. In reality, it was WWE's subtle/not-so-subtle way of constantly ramming the cheap price of the Network down everyone's throat in a pretty desperate attempt to get more people to subscribe.


----------



## Bernas24 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: What's the deal with the whole 9.99 thing?*



What? What? What? said:


> They just plugged the network like crazy to the point of annoyance. I'll find a video so you can see.
> 
> Edit:


lol'ed. not surprised though, WWE's overly promotes everything. the hashtags are equally annoying.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: What's the deal with the whole 9.99 thing?*










Trips was trolling last night. He was doing a vintage Cole :ti


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*



Alex said:


> I just can't understand why they did it. Was it meant to be some kind of comedic relief, or a legitimate attempt at boosting network subscribers? Are they subscribing to a new theory of anti-promotion through forced, overbearing, over the top promotion; it certainly made me not want to purchase the WWE Network now anyway.


I completely agree with you, and everybody I've heard on the issue says that if anything, it turned them off to the Network. If I hadn't been determined to not give them my money in the first place, due to the way WWE has bastardized the careers of my favourite wrestlers for years now, and I want to do the incredibly small part I can to fuck them over and return the favor by NOT buying the Network, this assuredly would have put me off to it. 

It was clearly a legitimate attempt to get subscribers, because WWE only knows how to beat their audience over the head with whatever new toy they bring out. I suspect what happened is that Triple H realized what a farce this directive was from Vince and decided that we'll play along, but the only way I can justify it is to do it in as over the top a manner as possible because what you're asking us to do is that over the top to begin with. Either way, it was bad, and boy did it make them look starving for subscribers. I mean, this was going out of business levels of begging.

WWE doesn't know how to advertise. They should take a cue from other forms of entertainment. If you watch a movie, like, for example, in one of the X-Men movies, Wolverine gets Iceman to cool a Pepsi for him with his breath. That product placement lasted like.....10 seconds. He didn't even say the name of the brand, they just brought it to your attention that Wolverine's having a drink. But I guarantee you, after every showing of that X-Men movie in theatres, some of those people in the audience went out and got a Pepsi, because seeing him drink it subliminally puts that message in your head, that you could use a Pepsi. Whereas if you beat your audience over the head with it, they just say "this is ridiculous, move on". That's the rule of human psychology that WWE doesn't adhere to. WWE is focusing on you buying the product itself, but they're not giving you an INCENTIVE to buy it. Nobody, by and large wants to pay $10 for old shit. And then there's the PPV's, but the casual fans don't really care about PPV's outside of the big three, and they've done maybe not everything they can, but they've done a lot to make people not care about this PPV, including what they did to the Ambrose vs Rollins match, which basically means we have to wait yet another month for the match we wanted.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

If they're so desperate they should just have Vince come to the ring and scream "BUY THE FUCKING NETWORK DAMMIT OR CENA WILL BE CHAMPION FOREVER"﻿

That'll gain subs in a flash


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Can't wait to get it when it's available in Germany. 
Don't care about the over-the-top-advertisement. :lol


----------



## Hound of Justice (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: What's the deal with the whole 9.99 thing?*

How can people not like HHH? The man's fantastic.


----------



## Bernas24 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: What's the deal with the whole 9.99 thing?*

vintage marketing genius triple h: annoys the fuck out of everyone by overly mentioning the network and gets everyone talking about it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*

I expect Network numbers to fall completely in the toilet for the after Summerslam and NOC. Some people subscribe the Week of Mania so I assume they'll try to make HIAC an appealing show as well since if you signed up a few days before Mania, your contract would come up a few weeks before HIAC.

But considering a VERY few amount of people give a shit about HIAC, Survivor Series and TLC, combined with the WWE's lacking ability of structuring an appealing PPV card, it just spells out disaster. I expect domestic Network Numbers to be 350,000-400,000 by November. I'm not even kidding.

And beating the fact of 9.99 over the watchers head just cheapens the product, if people want to pay for a product, they'll pay for it. Yes, we know that 9.99 is the price, it's clear as day, tell us why we should spend the 9.99.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WrayBryatt said:


> Bras and panties matches in 2014. What are we? 13?


I always thought they were more for ADULTS, you know. :side::side::side:

I don't think B-n-P matches were meant for 13-year-olds. 

Just saying....


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Superhippy said:


> That's one of the biggest misconceptions in Business.
> 
> All publicity is not good publicity, not even close.
> 
> ...


Instead of marketing the Network based on Attitude Era content or original programming, they're just marketing it as : PPVs for $9.99/month. It's a good marketing strategy, honestly, because people who still buy PPVS (yes they still exist) are the people WWE wants subscribing to the WWE Network. HHH made it really clear: Summerslam for $9.99. WWE are hoping they'll get the ~150k people that still buy PPVS to boost their Network numbers.




GNR4LIFE said:


> If they're so desperate they should just have Vince come to the ring and scream "BUY THE FUCKING NETWORK DAMMIT OR CENA WILL BE CHAMPION FOREVER"﻿
> 
> That'll gain subs in a flash


That would be the only way they could drive away hardcore fans. HHH's trolling? No prob. But threatning to have Cena beat Bruno's reign will cause many to stop watching lol


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

:cole3 "And you can get it all only on the WWE Network for only $6.66 ... no, wait ... I had my card upside-down ... $9.99 folks"

:lawler "That's cheap at half the price!"

:jbl "Maggle you idiot!"


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: What's the deal with the whole 9.99 thing?*

I think it has something to do with The WWE Network being available for just $9.99 a month.

Just think, you get Wrestlemania, Summerslam, Royal Rumble, and every other PPV year round on the WWE Network for just the low price of $9.99, that's a $600 dollar value for just $9.99 for the WWE Network. For just $9.99 a month and you will save $480 a year by paying $9.99 a month for the WWE Network for just $9.99. The WWE Network, for $9.99 a month.

www.wwe.com/wwenetwork

Buy now, $9.99 a month, The WWE NETWORK FOR JUST $9.99!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> Instead of marketing the Network based on Attitude Era content or original programming, they're just marketing it as : PPVs for $9.99/month. It's a good marketing strategy, honestly, because people who still buy PPVS (yes they still exist) are the people WWE wants subscribing to the WWE Network. HHH made it really clear: Summerslam for $9.99. WWE are hoping they'll get the ~150k people that still buy PPVS to boost their Network numbers.


But WHY are they buying PPV's, obviously they know about the Network, it's pretty fucking obvious to anyone that the Network exists, hell, they even plug the network on the PPV's. It's most likely do to internet capability. The fact of the matter is not everyone can handle streaming HD content in their, yes it's a small amount, but that's the only logical reason people would opt to pay $55.95 instead of $10.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*



RabbitHole said:


> I'm having a tough time coming to grips with why this bothers people. Damien Sandow can come out and call the audience dumb, ADR can call you a peasant, but Triple H mockingly plugs the WWE Network for only $9.99 and that insults you? It's scripted! He's a heal, of course he should treat the audience like idiots!


It's not HHH's promo that bothered anyone. People loved that! It was all the mentions afterwords. If someone watches RAW for 3 hours (yes some people do) then all the Network ads will infurieate them, as they heard them 20 times before.


WWE is mentioning the Network this much because lots of people channel surf and catch small increments of RAW to see if something interesting is happening. WWE's trying to make sure THOSE people catch an ad or 2 of the WWE Network.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

It´s not like people think "Hey everyone makes fun of it so lets buy it", its more like spreading the word and this is what makes marketing strategies successful. Honestly they could spend xxx.xxx to promote it on TV or whatsoever, but they get the promo for free, as everyone is posting things on facebook/twitter/instagram and whatnot.

This way they not just reach the people watching raw, but maybe people who buy a ppv here and there.

I know this can be discussed in both directions, but I think it is a good plan to use the IWC kind of people to do the promotion job.




Superhippy said:


> That's one of the biggest misconceptions in Business.
> 
> All publicity is not good publicity, not even close.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Network mention count for last night*



Wrastlemondu said:


> It's not hard:
> 
> HHH - Doing it for a minute or two; funny
> 
> Obvious shilling, Vince telling them to say it every 2 minutes - Nauseating


True, Triple H sarcastically plugged it in the first fifteen minutes of the show and once during the main event contract signing. It was funny, creative and got over well with the crowd and the viewers. It's the announcers team who drove it to the ground by constantly doing in the middle of show. This is what happens when Lawler thinks he is "in" on the jokes, fucking tool.


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> People on this board are ridiculous. How on earth do people not realize that he was trolling?



"Trolling" stopped being fun years ago. It's not going to make people buy the network if you "troll" them.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Legasee said:


> I wanna know how many people signed up for the network after Raw.


I'd actually be more interested to see how many either cancel or non-renew after this past Raw :lol


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I'd actually be more interested to see how many either cancel or non-renew after this past Raw :lol


None. Absolutely no one is cancelling because of one RAW. They may even stop watching RAW live and start DVR-ing it, but they are not cancelling their subscription.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Diezffects said:


> None. Absolutely no one is cancelling because of one RAW. They may even stop watching RAW live and start DVR-ing it, but they are not cancelling their subscription.


I doubt they are to, but the reaction of some people to it would almost lead you to believe otherwise. That's why I would be interested in seeing that #, to see if anyone making that threat actually followed through.


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

It was a great troll effort. Loved it.


----------



## NineNinetyNine (Aug 6, 2014)

Just in case some one forgot how much it was


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NineNinetyNine said:


> Just in case some one forgot how much it was


:hhh2 is this your new account here on WF?

Welcome back from your ban!


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

WWE Network = fail


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I did cancel my Network subscription, but it wasn't because of this Raw, a combination of several things, mainly the product being ass, and the nostalgia has run out on me.

It was funny that they were practically begging people to subscribe, I can't think of any other subscription service begging their audience this hard to subscribe.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

NineNinetyNine said:


> Just in case some one forgot how much it was


Oh fuck off Paul.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TakeMyGun said:


> I did cancel my Network subscription, but it wasn't because of this Raw, a combination of several things, mainly the product being ass, and the nostalgia has run out on me.
> 
> It was funny that they were practically begging people to subscribe, I can't think of any other subscription service begging their audience this hard to subscribe.


They have to. Thing is, this Network can and pretty much is going to be their new WCW. The one thing that makes them panic, the kick in the ass they need.


But they're not improving their product. Barely even trying. Instead it's more plugs, more commercials, more John Cena, and more Lawler begging us to buy a network subscription the majority of the world cannot even get at the moment.

It's pathetic. But whatever, can't do anything about it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can we agree that Zigberg makes the funniest threads? They always end up with 10+ pages of salt.*


----------



## Xoundor (Jun 28, 2014)

It was hilarious c'mon. Ruined when Cole and lawler joined in. But funny while it lasted.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

I was thinking about getting the network for $9.99.

Then I realized I could just get Netflix and even save money.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

cmpunkisgod. said:


> I was thinking about getting the network for $9.99.
> 
> Then I realized I could just get Netflix and even save money.


*But the WWE Network is just like Netflix...only better. :hunter*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *But the WWE Network is just like Netflix...only better. :hunter*




Yea instead of being only one season behind the WWE Network is 10 years behind!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

When the WWE network comes to my country, I'm going to NOT subscribe because HHH annoyed me by saying $9.99 so much.

:troll


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Yea instead of being only one season behind the WWE Network is 10 years behind!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*But you can still watch every WCW, and ECW PPV on the WWE Network! :vince5*


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

Honestly (for now) it is the same price as a couple PPVs and I get them all this way, plus the occasional pop over for nostalgia trip to a PPV here or there. If they jack the price up too much in the future I may unsubscribe, but for now I am still in because it really is cheaper to get PPVs this way

The repeated begging is funny to me because even the casuals are mocking them openly for it on facebook


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah I thought it was great. My girlfriend and I were both laughing because you just know Vince was all "You go out there and you tell everyone, and I mean EVERYONE about the Network, gawdammit!" and Trips is just like "K, sure, whatever you say"

It was like the DX reunion tour with their shameless plugging


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WWE are so desperate it's funny. :lol


----------



## Bruno mat (Aug 9, 2014)

if stone cold he's in the video may be that could be intersting.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

you need to tweet that exact thread title to HHH, lol


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

roberta said:


> you need to tweet that exact thread title to HHH, lol


This is what came to my mind when seeing you post that ....


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

*It really is only 9.99$*

Stop being cheap, 9.99 is not much money. Some of you spend more at mcdonalds on any given day.

So why can't you go and subscribe to the network?

I actually did so myself yesterday, i love WWE even though my favorites are never pushed. I still support the company.

The iwc should be buying the network in bulk, being as HHH caters to online fans the most.

Fork over the ten dollars. Or be responsible for WWE collapsing.

And if you people cared for HHH and his family you'd buy the network.

They can't put on all of these shows for free.

Now stop streaming illegally and buy the damn network.

Maybe then WWE will stop plugging it in every segment.

9.99$. :tommy


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

It's like WWE have heard of the old marketing trick of enforcing an idea through repetition but not only failed to really internalise the concept but also set about it with their usual lack of any subtlety at all so a marketing pitch that was already merely annoying then became the metaphorical equivalent of someone smashing you in the face with a bike chain screaming "buy it, motherfucker!!!"


----------



## Landvogt (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: It really is only 9.99$*

I would if I could but since I'm not a citizen of the US: :doh:doh:doh


----------



## SludgeHammer (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: It really is only 9.99$*

You have to remember that for many here it's not "can I afford it?" but rather "can I convince mum to buy it for me?". I agree though, don't pirate stuff if you want to keep watching it.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: It really is only 9.99$*



Landvogt said:


> I would if I could but since I'm not a citizen of the US: :doh:doh:doh


They're making it international soon.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: It really is only 9.99$*



SludgeHammer said:


> You have to remember that for many here it's not "can I afford it?" but rather "can I convince mum to buy it for me?". I agree though, don't pirate stuff if you want to keep watching it.


Exactly, most here don't even have bank accounts in their names.

HHH should rethink catering to online fans, when the majority steals from WWE by illegal streaming.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

If anything they made me not want to subscribe ever. I'll use those 10 bucks a month for Netflix, motherdickers.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

when are the monday night wars going to start airing?


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

HHH should bury all iwc indy darlings, since the bulk doesn't want to pay up.

10$ is like a stop at starbucks. You guys are really fucking cheap.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Triple H constantly repeating it was funny to me :lol They know what gets on people's nerves and they run with it. One of the few companies who can do that and the fans come back, I swear lol


THIS! 

Thinking about it, this is probably what I love from WWE, all that trolling of the fans. :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Now why would I take orders from a known POS rejoiner like op? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bandwagon_derailed said:


> HHH should bury all iwc indy darlings, since the bulk doesn't want to pay up.
> 
> 10$ is like a stop at starbucks. You guys are really fucking cheap.


This is really the best argument for anyone who doesn't have the network yet. If you've got the money to pay for cable and watch Raw, and have money to spend on live shows (which are at least $25 dollars, right?), the not coughing up 10 dollars a month for the Network does come across as cheap. Some people spent that much on their daily lunch, lol. I'm starting to think it might be worth it just to watch NXT. But all the WWE has done pounding that $9.99 sh*t into our heads repeatedly Monday night was turn it into a meme. I bet they'll be a bunch of jokey "$9.99" signs on Raw in the near future, but how many of those people bought the network? Who knows? :lol


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: It really is only 9.99$*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Now why would I take orders from a known POS rejoiner like op?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Streaming because you're broke and can't steal your mom's bank card.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Corporate apologists like the OP make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: It really is only 9.99$*

Or I could tell you to no and laugh at the thought of paying for something that has absolutely zero value.

Supporting a multi-million dollar corporation for pushing out mediocrity week in and week out because you're a drone with no self-control :maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:vince5 and :hhh2 have more accounts here on WF than I thought 

:duck


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Every time they say pay $9.99 I will steal $99.99.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: It really is only 9.99$*

The main selling point of the WWE network is the past. And The iwc always talks about how great the past was...so i'm not understanding why not buy the network?

You people would rather illegally stream than pay a measly ten dollars.

Cheap bastards.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Frozager said:


> If anything they made me not want to subscribe ever. I'll use those 10 bucks a month for Netflix, motherdickers.


Why would you do that? The Network is just like Netflix, only better! :cole3


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: It really is only 9.99$*

I probably would have subscribed by now if I could. 
Speaking for those of us who live out in the middle of nowhere, the WWE Network just is not possible. 
The only internet provider available to me is one of those shitty satellite services that comes with a 10gb per month data cap. So I'm basically prevented from having any sort of service that relies on streaming video which would use up my data limit in abut a day. 
On top of that, the only cable television service available to me is either DirecTV or DISH, and both of them have removed WWE pay-per-views from their systems. 
So I just don't have access to WWE PPVs anymore thanks to the way this company has mishandled the Network.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: It really is only 9.99$*

Can't wait until WWE collapses. Vince can't blame this waste of money on Linda. Hope Steph has to do Playboy to keep the family fed.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: It really is only 9.99$*

It could be 99 cents and the people here would complain about it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: It really is only 9.99$*



Hennessey said:


> It could be 99 cents and the people here would complain about it.


If you have the internet where you can get almost everything for free then even 99 cents is too much


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: It really is only 9.99$*

Full meal at mcdonalds costs like 6 bucks, dunno what you're talking about.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: It really is only 9.99$*



Hennessey said:


> It could be 99 cents and the people here would complain about it.


And the product is worth zero.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Maybe that's the plan. Make the current product as bad as possible to make people scramble to the Network to watch a time when wrestling was good.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: It really is only 9.99$*

I bought the network just to watch old Jinder Mahal matches. It's a great way to relive the glory years.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Belladonna29 said:


> This is really the best argument for anyone who doesn't have the network yet. If you've got the money to pay for cable and watch Raw, and have money to spend on live shows (which are at least $25 dollars, right?), the not coughing up 10 dollars a month for the Network does come across as cheap. Some people spent that much on their daily lunch, lol. I'm starting to think it might be worth it just to watch NXT. But all the WWE has done pounding that $9.99 sh*t into our heads repeatedly Monday night was turn it into a meme. I bet they'll be a bunch of jokey "$9.99" signs on Raw in the near future, but how many of those people bought the network? Who knows? :lol


some guys said " 10 dollars is too much, i rather d/l "

i rather stop arguing at this point


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

How about I watch everything for free Triple H? Fuck you.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe a quick tutorial to mums and dads about how to plug a computer into the tv so everyone can watch the ppvs on the big screen might help


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

There is no need to be upset :HHH2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bandwagon_derailed said:


> Streaming because you're broke and can't steal your mom's bank card.


Do you touch your mother with these hands that type such lies? You disgust me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The over-plugging was just done I think because the WWE Network is going live all over the world (bar the UK ) on Wednesday. They SHOULD be plugging it at this point.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

I Came To Play said:


> There is no need to be upset :HHH2


I bet you think Triple H will be reading your lame comment fpalm


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> The over-plugging was just done I think because the WWE Network is going live all over the world (bar the UK ) on Wednesday. They SHOULD be plugging it at this point.


Plugging about the content you already get and will get in the future would make sense, but going on about a price that is unlikely to be true (or would equate to a worse deal) anywhere else seems needlessly annoying.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

34 pages of bitching. I think I'll close this in time for the next one to be made tomorrow.


----------

